# Raiders are bitches



## Cthulu (Sep 30, 2017)

lol it's the raiders
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJXjk1mTkek


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 30, 2017)

> *Hockey still sucks tho *



BLASPHEMY!!!!!


----------



## RI 360 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hockey is the master race of sports.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 30, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> Roshambo is the master race of sports.


ftfy


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Oct 1, 2017)

Raiders are bitches, but Tunnel Snakes Rule.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Oct 2, 2017)

Im gonna miss them


----------



## Transvaalan (Oct 3, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> lol it's the raiders
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJXjk1mTkek


Word is going around that this might be the Five Guys and Fries of the NFL.


----------

